# Notebook - Beratung 1000-1500 Euro



## Aloahee (3. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich hoffe es ist erlaubt hier nach einer Beratung hinsichtlich Notebookkauf zu fragen, sonst löscht diesen Thread einfach.

So, nun zu meinem Anliegen:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, welches im preislichen Rahmen von max. 1500 Euro liegt. Es sollte eine gute Perfomance haben und mir ermöglichen Spiele zu spielen, wobei ich keine Hich-End Grafikkarte brauche, aber auch kein Onboard Grafikchip o.ä möchte. Wenn es von Wärmeentwicklung und Geräuschpegel im unteren Bereich liegt und der Akku nicht nach 30min. den Geist aufgibt, perfekt. Die Größe des Displays ist egal, sollte aber nicht kleiner als 15" liegen.

Hier ein paar Notebooks die ich mir rausgesucht hatte:

http://www.notebook.de/samsung-r70-serie-g-622/#5977

http://www.one.de/shop/one-notebook-c6480-p-2145.html

http://www.one.de/shop/one-notebook...-nvidia-geforce-8600gt-dvdbrenner-p-2118.html


Wie sieht es mit den gepostet Notebooks aus, sind die ok? Habt ihr Empehlungen für spezielel Notebooks?

Mfg Aloahee


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Juni 2007)

Augenscheinlich ist meiner Meinung nach das 2. Notebook die beste Wahl, da es relativ ausgeglichen ist. Und der Akku dürfte auch nen bisschen länger als 30Minuten halten. gibt ja Bolliden ala Alienware die angeblich 90Minuten mit Aku schaffen. wobei das hächst zweifelhaft ist. und die Books spielen ja in einer ganz anderen Liga.


----------



## fr34k (3. Juni 2007)

Tach.

Ich denke ebenfalls, dass das 2. Notebook von den Komponenten her am Besten ist. 
Ich habe aber leider keine Ahnung, wie es mit der Verarbeitung, Displayqualität, Wärme- oder Geräuschentwicklung aussieht. 


gruss
H Eichhorn


----------



## Aloahee (4. Juni 2007)

Danke, genauso geht es mir nämlich auch. DIe Komponenten klingen alle ganz gut nur was Verarbeitung etc. angeht konnte ich bisher nicht wirklich was finden. Naja such ich noch mal weiter, danke.


----------

